# FAU5 Room Sharing Thread



## Dragoneer (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking for roommates at FAU5? Let us and the rest of the community know!.

If you're looking for roommates (or a room) be sure to post the dates you'll be at the con, where you plan on staying (we have only one hotel, but others may have other arrangements). Please post your gender, the nights you're staying, and how many open spots you have, how many total you want in the room and any specific requests (e.g. non smokers, quiet roommates, acceptable of snoring).


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm currently looking for at least one other person, possibly two other people, to share a room with. I'm not loud, I don't party, I'd actually be going to the convention as an artist, hoping to sit in artist alley during the con, so most of my time will either be spent sleeping or working on art, lol.  I'm currently wanting to spend thurs, fri, and sat night, possibly sun as well, but that's still uncertain. I've got one other person at the moment willing to share a room, but I'd like at least one more, if not two more.


----------



## Kobura (Jul 7, 2012)

Have a spot for a staff member? I fit in any space provided, bathtubs, closets, under desks, between bed and wall, sinks, terrariums, even fishbowls! I'm assisting as FAU's volunteer support staff again this year, as I love to every year! But I find myself in a situation without assured room, and unfortunately... not in the financial standing to pay for my own, or a room-share.

I don't snore, don't have 'guests' (too much to do for that!), and I change my own litter. Don't need bedspace, just a 6'x1' space to side-plank somewhere flat for a few hours between energetic bursts of 'help'!


----------



## slick_kat (Jul 13, 2012)

hi, i'm looking for a room at the con hotel. all i need is floorspace,  don't require a bed. i'm willing to pay my share. i rarely drink, don't  smoke, but don't mind if others do, don't bring people back to the room  for yiffs, and if i snore (there are unconfirmed reports that i  sometimes do), just throw a pillow over my head or something. i'll be  there thursday and leave monday, but i can probably find a space for  thursday night if i need to.
about me: i'm a 26 year old male, my  fursona is a housecat, i'm unobtrusive and will probably be out of the  room 99% of the time except for sleeping. i've staffed further confusion  (a/v) for the last 3 years, and i was a volunteer at furry weekend  atlanta this year (so you know i'm pretty reliable). if you have any  questions, please let me know!


----------



## GeekofLove (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello 
Me and my friend  spazz mutt are looking for one other roommate for our room 
were both girls shes 18 im 19 
were going to be staying there from  thrusday to monday
and for the whole stay it would cost 136 $
We got a discount from our friend who works at a marriot hotel so .. tehe
We both just got our fursuits so we will be suiting and stuff
We wants someone who isnt to old though (no offence)
And you are welcome to hang out with us or do your own thing whatever you want<3
Please respond to me either on here or note me on here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/geekoflove/


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm Steve Farfan, Male, 28.  I'm represented by an adorable calf named Caramel.  I'm gonna try to sell commissions at the Artist's Valley.
I'm hoping to stay at the Hanover Marriott, if you got space let me know.  I can pay my portion in money, or with a drawing.  Please contact me thru my furry affinity gallery pm.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stevefarfan/


----------



## Stakie (Jul 29, 2012)

Two people here looking to share a room. Could either pay at the Con or rent the room and be paid but would like to look for room mates! We like to keep to ourselves for the most part, so not a lot of visitors from us. We are a couple male and female if that matters. I'de like to say we are pretty laid back! If you are looking for room mates or perhaps need a room for the convention feel free to contact me. I do look at my notes!


----------



## ShadowWolf515 (Aug 1, 2012)

talakestreal said:


> I'm currently looking for at least one other person, possibly two other people, to share a room with. I'm not loud, I don't party, I'd actually be going to the convention as an artist, hoping to sit in artist alley during the con, so most of my time will either be spent sleeping or working on art, lol.  I'm currently wanting to spend thurs, fri, and sat night, possibly sun as well, but that's still uncertain. I've got one other person at the moment willing to share a room, but I'd like at least one more, if not two more.



Hey there! Me and a friend of mine are looking for two roommates, do you still looking? Thanks


----------



## Zai (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello, everyone!  I just recently got the opportunity to attend this year's FAU and I'm looking for rooming.  I'm no stranger to conventions (though this will be my first furry one) so I know all the basic ins and outs of being a good roomie.

I'm 25, male, not fursuiting (so I won't be taking up too much space), don't drink/smoke/drug/etc. or otherwise engage in any 18/21+ behavior.   I will be attending the con all three days (Fri-Sun) and will be arriving via public transportation on Friday morning.

I actually live only a couple of counties away, but taking public transportation back and forth three days (and on weekend schedules no less) is very expensive, so I'd rather see if I can get a room.  I'll check back here regularly!  Thank you!

*EDIT: *Might have had the situation changed.  I'm still open to suggestions but there's a high possibility of the issue being resolved.  Will edit again later.

*EDIT 2: *Situation has definitely been resolved!


----------



## Un_Chakal (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm Cyril and I'm looking to share a room at FAU.
My boyfriend and I are both looking for a room Friday and Saturday night, we will be leaving sometime Sunday but not staying over that evening. We live near Philly but just don't want to waste gas travelling back and forth every night.
contact me via note at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cyriljackal/
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Un_Chakal (Aug 16, 2012)

I might be up for the Fri and Sat days, especially since I won't be staying Sunday night.


----------



## Kord (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi!
I literally live about 30-40 minutes away from the hotel the con is being hosted at. I can drive myself (and someone else that's within a 1 hour drive if you know someone that needs a lift). I need a room mate or room mates, don't care if I have a bed or not (preferred but not required) Don't care if the room will be packed, as long as there is some space.
I need to shower once a day, brush my teeth and tinkle, s'all I need the bathroom for. I clean up after myself and I'm very neat! (I'd hope my room mates are too)
I'm 19, VERY 420 friendly but if the room owner is not I won't bring anything. I do plan to drink socially (if I can), I call it a night once I'm a bit tipsy, I don't get trashed.
I'm clean, hygienic, quiet sleeper and very friendly. I'm calm, cool and know what's socially acceptable.
Willing to pay whatever you want me to pay for the space (so long as I'm not getting charged like $150 a night for floor space)

I'm going to the con by myself so if you need a buddy to pow around with as well I'm open to that but I'm not going to bug anybody if somebody has their own group going on.
PM me, I can skype/phone call/etc for more details :smile:
staying pretty much the entire duration of the con.


----------



## Furrel (Jul 10, 2013)

Room found!

30yr old female looking for a room to stay in for FAU.  I'm clean, respectful, and quiet.  I also like my personal space to not be invaded.  Looking for a place I can feel safe to sleep in.  Don't mind if my roommates are male or female.  Just respect my space.  I'm also a partial fursuiter.  If you can help me out, pm me or note my Fa.  I don't care what days you have to offer.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanna have a room! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/khordkitty


----------



## Xyloart (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi! I am a dealer and my assistant friend and I are looking for bed space. I am a girl and he is a guy and we can share a bed. We are in our 30's. We do drink but do not get crazy. I do snore a little but I wear a mask to minimize it. >.>; We are semi normal New Jerseyans coming up for Friday and Saturday night. You can email me at xyloart at gmail dot com if you'd prefer email. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Snufkin (May 3, 2015)

Looking for someone to room with as well, I'm fine with whatever sleeping arrangements there are (though hoping to stay at the Hanover Marriott). I'm a nice guy, though I'm a bit strange and not very social. I am sometimes up late, sometimes not. I'm going by myself. We'll talk somehow. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/snufkin/


----------



## StormyChang (May 3, 2015)

me and the hubby will probably need people to room with, both of us are pretty chill, we are also artists so may have some art stuff in the room.  we do not want an over crowded room.  we don't care if people visit/hang out, but we aren't huge partiers so we don't want crazy alcohol-fueled parties in-room (though we are alcohol friendly).  absolutely no drugs/smoking, please.  if a room has 2 beds, we'd like it if no more than 4-5 people were sleeping in the room.  

if anyone would like to know anything about me, my fa name is the same as here: stormychang.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I posted above in this thread before.  But me and bf decided that we're going to try and get a room.  Thursday to Sunday if we're able.  But that's all dependent upon how many people want to room with us.  If we can get 2 other people to room with us that will be about 85$ per person for the whole weekend.  If we get 3 other people to join us then it'll be as low as 70$ per person for the whole weekend.  

If anyone is interested please let me know, I'd like to discuss the details with you and get it sorted as soon as possible, thanks.


----------



## Troi (Jul 27, 2015)

nvm


----------

